# SHUTTER COUNT? WHAT TO CLEAN CAMERA WITH?



## wgp1987 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey everyone. I just bought a 20D from my local camera shop and I'm curious about its shutter count. I searched the forum and saw that people recommended "eoscount" but that didn't work and apparently my camera isnt compatible. I have a laptop with windows 8 and I do have photoshop cs6. Can I use cs6 to check actual shutter count? 

Also what would u recommend to clean the camera body. I was thinking about just a hot rag but the dude at the camera store said he mixes windex and alcohol but don't think I wanna try that. What do you do?

Thanks


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't help you with the Canon shutter count.
I'd use Pec Pads for cleaning the outside.  I bought a kit for cleaning the sensor, as well.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2013)

wgp1987 said:


> Can I use cs6 to check actual shutter count?


No. For a 20D you'll likely have to send it in to Canon Service to get the count.



wgp1987 said:


> Also what would u recommend to clean the camera body.


A damp cloth. Damp with water only. I would not use hot water.


----------



## FreshFromTheGrave (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like EOSInfo will work for a 20D  astrojargon - EOSInfo Which is lucky, I had to boot into a linux virtual machine just to use gphoto to get mine!

* I lie, it won't work  sorry.


----------

